# Rotrex C30-64 for 328i,what hp can i look for?



## Sanderman (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello guys,i have a really good opportunity to buy a Supercharger Rotrex C30-64.
http://www.w2wpowertrain.com/pc-25-64-c30-64-head-unit-100-280hp.aspx
My engine at the moment is M52b28 with M50 intake,CAI,Filter and CHIP.
Can this Supercharger give me till 8 PSI and can i look for 300-320 hp with it? :dunno:

At the moment engine has around 210-220 hp.
And if i put it on - what size of Pulley should i get?
Will glad to hear any help from you


----------



## spoolin spec v (Nov 3, 2007)

For that price, Why not just get a prochager/vortech/novi/paxton 

I dont like the way that thing looks AT ALL.


----------



## Ethirtysicks (Nov 10, 2007)

i've been doing a little research. the active autowerke supercharger kits seem to be the best. they have a good relationship with bmw, and the s/c kits come with an oil cooler setup too.


----------



## Ethirtysicks (Nov 10, 2007)

claimed, is 335bhp...and 276.5 wheel hp @ 8psi. and it is a rotrex charger.


----------

